# Jeremy Clarkson's new watch



## DasStig

Actually, I don't know if it's new. But in the new series of Top Gear, which aired today, he wasn't wearing his Omega. If I'm not mistaken, he was wearing an IWC Pilot Chrono.


----------



## Steve2011

Indeed it was I got a quick glance at it , thought he would be wearing the perpetual calendar lol....


----------



## Neptukker

I thought also that it was an IWC Pilot Chrono. He has a good taste of cars and now he knows watches as well.


----------



## zerophase

It's new. I'm glad to see him make the switch but he has worn a U-boat, and Breitling before too.. and obviously many Omegas.


----------



## zerophase

Here are screenshots for those curious:


----------



## MrSingh

Was he wearing the Top Gun PVD edition?

i'm new BTW, looks like a great forum so far


----------



## zerophase

MrSingh said:


> Was he wearing the Top Gun PVD edition?
> 
> i'm new BTW, looks like a great forum so far


Right. Just for the record: Jeremy Clarkson is wearing a IWC Pilot Chrono TOP GUN in Series 19, episode 1; Reference: IW388001.

IWC Schaffhausen | Fine Timepieces From Switzerland | Collection | Pilot


----------



## Hoppyjr

Didn't Clarkson previously bash chrongraphs???


----------



## Will_f

Hoppyjr said:


> Didn't Clarkson previously bash chrongraphs???


Probably, but then he's also bashed French cars, Italian cars, German cars, English cars, US cars, electic cars, just about every ethnic and sexual orientation out there, bicycles, motorcycles, super models, rock stars, fat people, and etc.

I'm pretty sure He's only slightly less contradictory than the Watch Snob.

Will


----------



## Hoppyjr

LOL !!!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilac1

Will_f said:


> Probably, but then he's also bashed French cars, Italian cars, German cars, English cars, US cars, electic cars, just about every ethnic and sexual orientation out there, bicycles, motorcycles, super models, rock stars, fat people, and etc.
> 
> I'm pretty sure He's only slightly less contradictory than the Watch Snob.
> l


I'm pretty sure that he bashed all these things for different reasons. That doesn't make him contradictory, that makes him a cynic, and his portrayal of of american cars is 100% correct.


----------



## Monocrom

Will_f said:


> Probably, but then he's also bashed French cars, Italian cars, German cars, English cars, US cars, electic cars, just about every ethnic and sexual orientation out there, bicycles, motorcycles, super models, rock stars, fat people, and etc.
> 
> I'm pretty sure He's only slightly less contradictory than the Watch Snob.
> 
> Will


When the cameras start rolling, he has to be in character. In real life, he's far more serious. It was eye-opening to see the interview he did when asked about that whole Ben Collins fiasco. It must have been awkward as Hell when Collins and Hammond got together for that one segment of the Top Gear: Bond Cars special. Collins did not remotely leave Top Gear on a favorable note. But the two of them did act as though he did and that they were best friends of 20 years.

I actually missed it until the third time watching the special. But at one point, Collins says something about being an expert. Hammond replies by jokingly saying "You should write a book on that." Collins didn't miss a step, smiled, and replied "Yes, perhaps I should."

A surprising low-blow by Hammond. (Those familiar with the whole fiasco will know why.)

The Old Man, Captain Slow, and the Hampster all play characters on the show. It's actually themselves but only with certain aspects of their personalities high-lighted to an extreme degree. Hammond is the closest to his real personality out of all of them. Clarkson hams it up for entertainment value more than the others.


----------



## Will_f

Monocrom said:


> The Old Man, Captain Slow, and the Hampster all play characters on the show. It's actually themselves but only with certain aspects of their personalities high-lighted to an extreme degree. Hammond is the closest to his real personality out of all of them. Clarkson hams it up for entertainment value more than the others.


I didn't mean to imply Clarkson was a bad person. Part of what makes Top Gear so entertaining is that it is comedy as well as being educational and shows us the coolest cars in the world.


----------



## solidus2

I had a feeling Clarkson's black watch was an IWC, possibly a Pilot, but wasn't entirely sure until reading this thread so thanks for confirming. I also noticed that May was wearing what I believe looked like a Portuguese on episode 1 or 2 this season. Any ideas on that? I think May is more of a watch enthusiast than Clarkson, and some of that rubbed off on his co-presenter, whom I mostly seen wearing his Seamaster and what looked like a Railmaster. Hammond is more into the sportier look with his Navitimer and seen him wearing a Grand Carrera on episode 3. I guess he needs a bit more exposure to these other two, though I am a fan of the Navitimer. I would mostly use it when flying though...


----------



## rhp1462

That looks like parnis to me


----------



## Monocrom

rhp1462 said:


> That looks like parnis to me


LOL !

The Old Man can easily afford the real thing from IWC.

Looks like he got sick of it in a hurry since now he's got the PO back on his wrist.

(Also, must say that so far I'm really disappointed in the current season of Top Gear. Just looks as though they're recycling old ideas, no longer trying to get the Big Stars on the couch, and frankly just phoning it in. Very disappointing.)


----------



## zerophase

solidus2 said:


> I had a feeling Clarkson's black watch was an IWC, possibly a Pilot, but wasn't entirely sure until reading this thread so thanks for confirming. I also noticed that May was wearing what I believe looked like a Portuguese on episode 1 or 2 this season. Any ideas on that? I think May is more of a watch enthusiast than Clarkson, and some of that rubbed off on his co-presenter, whom I mostly seen wearing his Seamaster and what looked like a Railmaster. Hammond is more into the sportier look with his Navitimer and seen him wearing a Grand Carrera on episode 3. I guess he needs a bit more exposure to these other two, though I am a fan of the Navitimer. I would mostly use it when flying though...


Yea. James owns an IWC Portugese (blue numerals).


----------



## anonymousmoose

Monocrom said:


> Looks like he got sick of it in a hurry since now he's got the PO back on his wrist.


I've always wondered if the watch companies are sponsoring them personally to wear their brands... I am leaning towards that they do like their brands themselves, but I wonder if Omega/IWC has a little gift for them when they see 'em wearing their brands. Like our Radio presenters in Australia, one had a free Mercedes-Benz lease for personal use.


----------



## solidus2

anonymousmoose said:


> I've always wondered if the watch companies are sponsoring them personally to wear their brands... I am leaning towards that they do like their brands themselves, but I wonder if Omega/IWC has a little gift for them when they see 'em wearing their brands. Like our Radio presenters in Australia, one had a free Mercedes-Benz lease for personal use.


It's possible. Maybe that's why both May and Clarkson were sporting IWC watches this season. Could be they are supplementing their capped BBC salary/TG Live/DVD incomes with a sponsorship deal here and there. Could also be that perhaps they are offered free stuff by companies who are well aware that if they end up wearing them it'll reach a large audience and will likely awaken curiousity in some. I'm not saying that's how it is, but I wouldn't think any less of them if they take advantage of their fame. After all, May's Ferrari 458 and his F430 before didn't just buy themselves ;-)


----------



## DasStig

I don't think so. Whenever Jeremy is driving a car (ie, not in the studio) he's wearing his PO. Looks like he's only wearing the IWC when they're filming the studio part.


solidus2 said:


> It's possible. *Maybe that's why both May and Clarkson were sporting IWC watches this season.* Could be they are supplementing their capped BBC salary/TG Live/DVD incomes with a sponsorship deal here and there. Could also be that perhaps they are offered free stuff by companies who are well aware that if they end up wearing them it'll reach a large audience and will likely awaken curiousity in some. I'm not saying that's how it is, but I wouldn't think any less of them if they take advantage of their fame. After all, May's Ferrari 458 and his F430 before didn't just buy themselves ;-)


----------



## solidus2

DasStig said:


> I don't think so. Whenever Jeremy is driving a car (ie, not in the studio) he's wearing his PO. Looks like he's only wearing the IWC when they're filming the studio part.


Well, could also be explained as a more recent thing, maybe started, say this year. The segments are filmed months in advance. They did them for this season mostly during the summer and autumn of 2012. I'm just saying it's plausible, but I would agree that the reality is completely different.

Btw, Hammond moved up from the Grand Carrera in the 2nd episode to a Rolex Submariner in this latest episode, visible during the old people car segment. Looks like the influence in taste is spreading from the others to him too.


----------



## Hoppyjr

We know The Old Man liked Omega after reading his story about seeing the Railmaster and buying it, plus we've seen the Planet Ocean on his wrist frequently. We also know that May & Hammond are "watch guys" so my guess is they've got Clarkson interested in watches too. Heck, after this many seasons he surely has a little cash around to fund a few pieces 




Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## DasStig

Ah, yes you have a point. They film the segments in advance.

I saw the Rolex on Richard's wrist. He wore the Grand Carrera for a long time.



solidus2 said:


> Well, could also be explained as a more recent thing, maybe started, say this year. The segments are filmed months in advance. They did them for this season mostly during the summer and autumn of 2012. I'm just saying it's plausible, but I would agree that the reality is completely different.
> 
> Btw, Hammond moved up from the Grand Carrera in the 2nd episode to a Rolex Submariner in this latest episode, visible during the old people car segment. Looks like the influence in taste is spreading from the others to him too.


----------



## GaryF

Going back a few years, JC wrote an article about why he alway wears Omegas. It's good to see him branching out a little .
While I doubt sponsorship is anything to do with it, I doubt he paid for it either. If I was a salesman and he was browsing through my stock, I'd give up my bonus, two cows and my firstborn son to be able to tell my boss that I got him out the door in one of our pur products. I'm guessing it earned more than a pat on the back.



solidus2 said:


> It's possible. Maybe that's why both May and Clarkson were sporting IWC watches this season. Could be they are supplementing their capped BBC salary/TG Live/DVD incomes with a sponsorship deal here and there. Could also be that perhaps they are offered free stuff by companies who are well aware that if they end up wearing them it'll reach a large audience and will likely awaken curiousity in some. I'm not saying that's how it is, but I wouldn't think any less of them if they take advantage of their fame. After all, May's Ferrari 458 and his F430 before didn't just buy themselves ;-)


----------



## Silberpfeile

Will_f said:


> Probably, but then he's also bashed French cars, Italian cars, German cars, English cars, US cars, electic cars, just about every ethnic and sexual orientation out there, bicycles, motorcycles, super models, rock stars, fat people, and etc.
> 
> I'm pretty sure He's only slightly less contradictory than the Watch Snob.
> 
> Will


...I thought he had "people" to tell him what time it was.


----------



## whitestig

here's a wrist shot of the IWC from the man himself.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/307111945293672448


----------



## snkpkp

When he is in the studio he wears the Top Gun and when test driving I think it's an Ingenieur


----------



## toxicavenger

Product placement.


----------



## Lazycollegekid

I'm calling time on silly watches Jeremy Clarkson

After many years of faithful service, my watch has gone wrong. It just chooses random moments of the day to display meaningless times which, speaking as the world’s most punctual person, is a nuisance. Especially as I shall now have to go to a shop and buy a replacement.

Yes, I know I could send it to the menders but, because I really am the most punctual person in the world, what am I supposed to do while it’s away? Use the moon? For me, going around without a watch is worse than going around without my trousers.

Of course I have a back-up. My wife bought it for me many years ago with her last salary cheque and it’s very beautiful. But sadly my eyes are now so old and weary that I can’t read the face properly. Which means I turned up to meet an old friend one hour late last week. And that, in my book, is ruder than turning up and vomiting on him.

It also brings me on to the biggest problem I’ve found in my quest to find a new timepiece. There’s a world of choice out there but everything is unbelievably expensive and fitted with a whole host of features that no one could possibly ever need.

I have flown an F-15 fighter and at no point in the 90-minute sortie did I think: “Damn. I wish my watch had an altimeter because then I could see how far from the ground I am.” All planes have such a device on the dashboard.

Similarly, when I was diving off those wall reefs in the Maldives I didn’t at any time think: “Ooh. I must check my watch to see how far below the surface I have gone.” Thoughtfully, God fitted my head with sinuses, which do that job very well already.

You might think, then, that my demands are simple. I don’t want my new watch to open bottles. I don’t want it to double up as a laser or a garrotte. I just want something that tells the time, not in Bangkok or Los Angeles, but here, now, clearly, robustly and with no fuss. The end.

But it isn’t the end. You see, in recent months someone has decided that the watch says something about the man. And that having the right timepiece is just as important as having the right hair, or the right names for your children, or the right car.

Over dinner the other night someone leant across to a perfect stranger on the other side of the table and said: “Is that a Monte Carlo?” It was, apparently, and pretty soon everyone there was cooing and nodding appreciatively. Except me. I had no idea what a Monte Carlo was.

Then we have James May, my television colleague, who has a collection of watches. Yes, a collection. But despite this he has just spent thousands of pounds on a watch made by IWC. Now I know roughly what he earns and therefore I know what percentage of his income he’s just blown on this watch and I think, medically speaking, he may be mad.

It turns out, however, that his IWC, in the big scheme of things, is actually quite cheap. There are watches out there that cost tens or hundreds of thousands of pounds. And I can’t see why.

Except of course, I can. Timex can sell you a reliable watch that has a back light for the hard of seeing, a compass, a stopwatch and a tool for restarting stricken nuclear submarines, all for £29.99. And that’s because the badge says Timex. Which is another way of saying that you have no style, no sense of cool and that you may drive a Hyundai.

To justify the enormous prices charged these days, watchmakers all have idiotic names, like Gilchrist & Soames, and they all claim to make timepieces for fighter pilots and space shuttle commanders and people who parachute from atomic bombs into power boats for a living. What’s more, all of them claim to have been doing this, in sheds in remote Swiss villages, for the last six thousand years.

How many craftsmen are there in the mountains I wonder? Millions, by the sound of it.

Breitling even bangs on about how it made the instruments for various historically important planes. So what? The Swiss also stored a lot of historically important gold teeth. It means nothing when I’m lying in bed trying to work out whether it’s the middle of the night or time to get up.

Whatever, these watch companies give you all this active lifestyle guff and show you pictures of Swiss pensioners in brown store coats painstakingly assembling the inner workings with tweezers, and then they try to flog you something that is more complicated than a slide rule and is made from uranium. Or which is bigger and heavier than Fort Knox and would look stupid on even Puff Diddly.

I think I’ve found an answer, though. There’s a watch called the Bell & Ross BR 01-92 which, according to the blurb, is made in Switzerland from German parts by a company that supplies the American military and is used regularly by people who make a living by being fired from the gun turrets of Abrams M1 tanks while riding burning jet-skis.

Who cares? What I like is that it’s very simple and has big numbers, but what I don’t know is whether it’s reliable and whether people laugh at you because of it at dinner parties. Anyone got one? Anyone know?


----------



## Kevin_Lomax

Lazycollegekid said:


> ... we have James May, my television colleague, who has a collection of watches. Yes, a collection. But despite this he has just spent thousands of pounds on a watch made by IWC. Now I know roughly what he earns and therefore I know what percentage of his income he's just blown on this watch and I think, medically speaking, he may be mad.


:-! That was pretty funny


----------



## pdx7

JC is shrude and rude but he is still the man


----------

